

Idea for later - a 1:1 teaching meetup network - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/one-to-one-teaching-meetup-network/

======
juretriglav
Seems like this idea strikes the right kind of good/easy balance which makes
it pop up at random places over and over again. I speak from experience, since
I've also built a site that tries to focus on solving the 1:1 teaching problem
( <http://goteachly.com> ). I never had the time to finish the feature-set and
even more importantly, to spend time marketing it.

Even though it appears relatively simple on first glance, it's actually quite
complex to execute nicely. Especially the incentives part is tricky.
<http://www.liveninja.com> seems to know what they're doing though, you might
want take a look at that.

------
cllns
Good idea, especially when combined with online learning (cousera, etc.)

A friend of mine in Germany used to meet up with an American studying abroad
at his university for 2 hours a week. One hour they'd speak English, the other
German.

I imagine it's not that uncommon.

~~~
pkrumins
Yeah, it's very common. But it's hard to find people outside your circle of
friends who'd like to do it.

~~~
willaaye
Check out <http://www.liveninja.com> if you both set your sessions for free,
you can do this via video chat :)

